# For Sale- 16.5" Dressage Saddle. Wanted 16.5" WH/GP Saddle



## patchwork puzzle (22 October 2016)

Very good condition dressage saddle for sale, approx 18mths old.
16.5"' black with shorter saddle flaps and shortened girth straps so perfect for a pony or small horse.
Ideally looking for oiro £900 but also on the lookout for a 16.5" working hunter/straighter cut GP in Havana so willing to do part ex. 
Based in Basingstoke


----------

